# My kindle 3g is dying! Help!



## nicofe (Dec 29, 2013)

I am having a serious issue with my kindle 3g keyboard.
The white screen appears and it stops responding even after a hard reset. And when i charge it the yellow light only appears for a moment but the green light never appears.
But after i squeeze the inferior part, near the turning on switch, it wakes up and the restart screen and the green inferior light appears.
In the rare case that my kindle starts working properly (it might get stuck in the restart screen too) the white screen will appear after few hours of normal use.
Someone said to me that it might be a motherboard issue, but i'm not sure.
Is there a chance to fix it by my self?

I would really appreciate your help... I need my kindle for my studies and pleasure, of course!
Please excuse me for my bad english and the long post!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, nicofe, welcome to KBoards!

I'm sorry you're having problems with your Kindle. If a hard reset hasn't fixed it and it even freezes on the start up screen, then it does sound as if there is a real problem with it. I think it might be best if you contact Kindle support at Amazon and see if they can help you. I'm not sure which country you are in, but you can find the contact details on the support pages at whichever Amazon store you use.

Even if they can't fix it, they may offer you a good price on a replacement - it's in their best interests to see you have a Kindle, so you keep buying books from them!

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Nicofe,

From what you're describing it sounds like your Kindle has a hardware problem, but a couple of things to try just in case.

Firstly, make sure the power switch is springing back to the left when you release it. On both of my KK's the switch started sticking to the right due to dirt getting into it, and this caused all sorts of problems like you're describing - blank screens, restarts etc. Squeezing the case may be letting the switch spring back.

If the switch is sticking, try carefully running the corner of a piece of writing paper in the groove around the edge of the switch. Also, get into the habit of pushing the switch back to the left after you switch it on or off.

Secondly, make sure that you really are doing a hard restart on the Kindle. To do this, hold the power switch over to the right for *at least 40 seconds* - I generally say hold it until your finger hurts! - and *ignore anything that happens on the screen in that time!*

People often make the mistake of releasing the switch when the screen goes blank after about 5 seconds, but actually this only blanks the screen (for aircraft flights where they want to see a blank screen), it isn't a restart.

After a restart you should see the "boy sitting under a tree" image with a progress bar going across it. If you just see the home screen again straight away, it hasn't restarted.

The next thing I would check is the firmware level. 3.4 is the latest version, Home...Menu...Settings will display the version at the bottom.

If none of those things help, it does sound like a hardware fault. I'd suspect that the problem is either the battery connection or the power switch connection - when you squeeze the case, you may be pushing the contact back into place.

I'd suggest that you start by contacting Amazon Kindle Customer Services. Despite the KK being old and therefore out of warranty, they will probably offer you some sort of deal - maybe a refurbished KK cheap, or a discount on a new Kindle.

If that's not practical, and you have the confidence to try taking things apart, then I'd try opening the Kindle, removing the battery, cleaning the contacts and replacing the battery. There's a video here shows how to open it: 



. Take a look around near the power switch as well in case you can see anything wrong.

No guarantees this will help, of course, and if it kills your kindle completely then don't blame me! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh, one other thought:

There was a problem with restarts and odd behaviour on KK's in certain of the Amazon cases (the ones that hook into the two slots on the side of the Kindle). The metal of the hooks was causing an electrical problem inside the Kindle.

If you've got one of these cases, take the Kindle out of it and try using it without the case. If the problem goes away, contact Kindle CS - they'll replace the case for you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, the other day Warehouse Deals on Amazon (US) had Kindle Keyboards for sale refurbished.  So, if you can't get it sorted, give Kindle CS a call . . . they'll often offer a discount on a replacement device and you may even be able to still get a Keyboard model, if that's what you really like.


----------



## nicofe (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, I've tried all the solutions that you kindly showed me but none of them worked.
It seems that i must look for a new kindle.
I'ts a pity.

I'll buy the cheapest kindle version from amazon directly. The one that cost 69 dolars. Via a friend that lives in the US.
I guess I'm not getting a discount because i bought my kindle from a store in my country, not directly from amazon.
I would have to send my kindle to the US to get the discount....and as im out of guarantee, amazon will charge me for the shipping, therefore all will be worthless.

In this side of the world all kind of gadgets cost double.... it's really lame.

Please correct me if i'm not right.

Thanks for all the attention!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have your friend check warehouse deals: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_1?me=A2L77EE7U53NWQ&rh=n%3A1267878011%2Cn%3A4538815011%2Cn%3A6809958011&bbn=1267878011&ie=UTF8&qid=1388784426

As I said, there are, currently, keyboard models available . . . both first, second, and third generation devices. As well as the DX models, the original Touch, the PaperWhite and both generations of the basic non-touch, non-keyboard models.

You hadn't indicated in your first post where you live, but, yes, the discount is quite possibly only available for those in the US; and yes, they DO require the non-functioning device be returned. They'll pay the shipping within the US but I guess they won't pay to ship it back from overseas. I get that's a bummer, but not totally surprising.


----------

